# Pineapple Casserole



## In the Kitchen (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone heard of a recipe like this?  Pineapples are only $2.99 compared to $5.99 regular and sure would like to experiment with it.  Just heard about someone having this for Easter dinner and sounded different.  We all love pineapple.  Thanks


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 24, 2005)

This is the recipe that I have.  I can't remember ever making it but that doesn't mean I didn't   

PINEAPPLE CASSEROLE

INGREDIENTS:

1 large can Pineapple chunks - reserve juice
¾ cup sugar
3 Tbs. flour
1 stick butter or margarine or butter - melted
3 Tbs. pineapple juice
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 ½ cups finely crushed Ritz Crackers

DIRECTIONS:

Drain pineapple making sure to reserve juice. Mix flour and sugar together, add 3 Tbs. of reserved juice making a paste. Mix this paste, the pineapple and the cheese. Combine melted margarine and cracker crumbs, sprinkle over pineapple mixture. Bake 20 Minutes at 350 degrees.

You could just buy some pineapple juice so you'll have that juice they want you to save.  Fresh golden pineapples would be soooooo much better!!!  If a tad sour you can adjust sugar.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 24, 2005)

ITK, this is the recipe I use for pineapple casserole. It is very close to kitchenelf's.

1(16oz.)can chunk pineapple
1/2C. sugar
3Tbsp. flour
1C. grated cheddar cheese
1 stick margarine
Ritz cracker crumbs

Spread pineapple with juice in casserole dish. Mix sugar & flour & sprinkle over pineapple. Cover with grated cheese. Top with cracker crumbs. Melt margarine & pour evenly over crackers. Bake in 350F oven for 15-20 minutes until top is brown & bubbly.

It's not a good idea to make this ahead of time. I've tried it & for some reason it dosen't thicken if you do. I usually mix the flour & sugar in a zip lock bag & have the cracker crumbs ready in another bag so I can assemble it when I'm ready to bake it. I agree with kitchenelf about the fresh pineapple being better!!


----------



## sarah (Mar 24, 2005)

Paula Deen's recipe for pineapple casserole is really good,i always use that one...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 25, 2005)

crewsk, since you are fixing for Easter you must like it.  Thanks for the tip.  Seems everything has to be done same day if it is good.  Unlesss it calls for things to be marinated.  Thanks.  Never would have thought of this combination would taste good.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 25, 2005)

ITK, I fix it a lot for various things. I normally triple the recipe to take it to church potlucks & things.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 25, 2005)

Just thought since I won't be having lamb for Easter this would be perfect to compliment ham.  I forgot what everyone else was having and can't remember.  Thanks again.  Seems Ritz crackers make a difference in lot of recipes.  Wonder why?


----------



## buckytom (Mar 25, 2005)

the secret ingredient in ritz's is nicotine!


----------



## crewsk (Mar 25, 2005)

ITK, I'm having ham for Easter & it does go very well with it. Hubby likes to use his ham & coat it in any of the "juice" from the casserole.

Bucky, that explains why I can sit & eat a box of Ritz in a day!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 26, 2005)

LOL bucky - you always make me laugh


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 28, 2005)

*Success*

Before I do anything else, anthing, I want to take this time to personally thank kitchenelf and crewsk for your time and sharing the Pineapple Casserole with me.  It was fantastic and all the hints you added made it taste so much better.  If only I can repeat this.  I did have fresh pineapple with loads of juice and they just could not get enough of it.  They thought it was dessert but I just told them it was part of the dinner because I did fix apple pie for dessert.  I am completely whipped this morning after preparing most of the dinner all day.  I should have fixed potato salad one day before but very busy with too many people having physical problems that I feel more important than eating.  One has broken shoulder, another had her leg amputated, another had prostrate operated, etc.  Don't know what is happening here but as I have said time and time again, it is out of our hands.  His will be done. Thanks for all your time and may He bless you for it.


----------



## crewsk (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm glad it turned out so well for you ITK!!


----------

